# Salsa and pasta sauce recipes



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

So I have my Roma plants in the garden for the normal salsa and pasta sauces. My cousin liked it, and has offered three boxes of Roma's if I make her some salsa. For the extras I'm looking to try some different recipes and can them. I like mild and medium wife likes mild. Would like to try some new pasta sauce recipes to, so how do you do yours?


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Great post- I need some ideas also and the great experienced people here I bet will teach us.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm going to watch this for ideas also. We've planted San Marzano tomatoes this year.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the one I use for salsa. I add fresh seasonings, I don't use the mix.
For mild salsa remove all the seeds from the jalapeÃ±o peppers. For hotter sauce leave some of the seeds.

http://www.pickyourown.org/salsa.htm


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

This is my favorite salsa, with some tweaking. I don't use the jalapeno or cubanelle peppers.

http://emilysoven.blogspot.com/2008/10/black-bean-and-corn-salsa.html


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

flowergurl said:


> This is the one I use for salsa. I add fresh seasonings, I don't use the mix.
> For mild salsa remove all the seeds from the jalapeÃ±o peppers. For hotter sauce leave some of the seeds.
> 
> http://www.pickyourown.org/salsa.htm


This is what I effectively do also, turns out good.


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> This is my favorite salsa, with some tweaking. I don't use the jalapeno or cubanelle peppers.
> 
> http://emilysoven.blogspot.com/2008/10/black-bean-and-corn-salsa.html


This looks great, I'm gonna try it. Thanks


----------



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks ! I am going to try your ideas.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I use the famous "Annie's salsa" recipe. Great flavor and texture!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

wes917 said:


> This looks great, I'm gonna try it. Thanks


Oh, it is!  I do like she suggests and add extra corn, black beans, also onions and peppers and I double the batch when I make it. It doesn't last long around here!


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Look up zuchinni salsa on allrecipes. A very tasty recipe that uses 10 cups of shredded zuchinni per recipe. Anyone who has tried this loves it. I plan on planting extra zukes just for this recipe.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I've been using Mrs. Wage's Salsa mix for years. I add extra fresh garlic, onion, pepper and it always turns out great. Also add a little lime juice and some cilantro


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

Another "Annie's" recipe devotee here. That stuff is friggin' addictive!


----------



## FarmerSarah (May 24, 2013)

Who is this Annie and where can her recipe be found please?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

jmtinmi said:


> Look up zuchinni salsa on allrecipes. A very tasty recipe that uses 10 cups of shredded zuchinni per recipe. Anyone who has tried this loves it. I plan on planting extra zukes just for this recipe.


I make this too. My husband who does not like zucchini always request that I make it. I have only received compliments on it. The flavor is good


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

jmtinmi said:


> Look up zuchinni salsa on allrecipes. A very tasty recipe that uses 10 cups of shredded zuchinni per recipe. Anyone who has tried this loves it. I plan on planting extra zukes just for this recipe.


Thanks I looked it up and have some extra zukes growing already


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

jmtinmi said:


> Look up zuchinni salsa on allrecipes. A very tasty recipe that uses 10 cups of shredded zuchinni per recipe. Anyone who has tried this loves it. I plan on planting extra zukes just for this recipe.



OOPS, The recipe is on food.com


----------

